# Oops, wrong door!



## ksEMTbabe (Jan 20, 2005)

The first call I ever went on after I joined EMS was of course a code red respiratory(nothing like easing into things, right?) Anyway, I was with two medics, my shift captain and our EMS director.   We got an airway established and as I was bagging her, and my captain was analyzing her EKG, so our director went to the truck to get the cot.  When we entered the house, we'd come in through a side door with a patio that opened to the house with these huge floor to ceiling sliding glass doors.  Well, once the door was open, no one had closed them.  The director made it out the door ok, but when he returned with the cot, (running full speed of course) I guess he forgot which side was the open door and which was the two panes of glass.  Neither of the two of us inside was paying attention to him approaching, until this horrible *CRASH*.  Needless to say the poor doors were history.  Luckily, everyone was far enough away from the doors to prevent injury, but for a second no one knew what to do.  The look on our pt's poor husband's face was priceless though.  We got her loaded and transported without further incident, but as soon as we walked to the EMT room in the ER, it was nothing but hysterical laughter from the three of us... We literally laughed until we cried.  After we got back tot he station, the first thing our director did was call WestCo and order a new set of doors, and apparently this sort of thing happens more often than I thought, at least around here because we could hear him on the phone saying "Yes again! Just put it on the stupid account!" 

I don't know if this has happened to any of the rest of you, but it was definitely an interesting start to my EMS career  :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 20, 2005)

HAHAHAHA, down here in FL almost every house has a screened in patio and sliding glass doors. I've run into them myself 3 times now (always at my grandmothers house for some reason). I've fallen on my butt from it but never bad enough to have to replace the doors!


I'm not known for my grace...


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 20, 2005)

(Non-EMS story) Prom weekend my friends and I went Upstate (NY) to a friend's lake house.  There was a long dock that lead straight into the house, where there was a sliding glass door.  It was around 3am - the guys were fishing, we were all hanging out at the end of the dock.  One of the girls went "skipping" back to the house to get something... and skipped right through the screen door.  It was hysterical - she was mid-skip and just let out this surprised shriek as she tore down the screen and became a tangled ball of arms, legs, hair and screen.  We almost peed ourselves we were all laughing so hard.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 21, 2005)

Well I havent witnessed anything that funny but I did see a big ole drunk fellar run through a glass window. He regreted it by the way...


----------

